# Help needed to decide on a new real



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone got one of these the Daiwa Tierra are they any good or should I just spend the extra $80
Looking at the 3000 to go with my Snapper Rod and larger fish gummy shark, kings.

Tierra ($219 at BCF) 

TDTR3000 M/ML 2CRBB, 5BB, 1RB 4.7 : 1 31.1" 10.70 8/240, 10/200, 12/170 13.2  
SOL ($299 at BCF

TD SOL3000 M/ML 3CRBB, 3BB, 1RB 4.7 : 1 31.1" 10.00 8/240, 10/200, 12/170 15.4 

or should I go for the Tierra 4000 at $239 at BCF

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=196


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

to be honest, if you are genuinely targetting big gummies and southern Aus snapper, i would really consider going for the 4000. I realise that PPB and what not is a fairly barren seafloor, and that you can probably get away with a lighter outfit, but i would go for the extra yards


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Thanks FF that's what I am leaning towards to. Its going to be matched to my Gladiator Spin Snake Skin Sports 2.1m-Line class 6-8kg which I currently have my SOL 2500 on but it is a little unbalanced and I want to use the SOL on my Dropshot 2-4kg rod.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

that rod looks the biz, but yeah it seems like you could probably go a heavier reel without a problem


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

As far as the tierras go i have had one of the 2500s for awhile now maybe 2 years and she still feels smooth,drags nice too.It would be used at least once a week on the salt,not always just in the yak the reels got 10lb on it and us it for larger plastics and stuff,cant fault it yet.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

If you have a look on Ebay International, you should be able to pick up a Sol for around $200 delivered from the US, and a Tierra for even less.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i use both the tierra and sol and find both to be outstanding reels, not really that much between them, also love the advantage reels


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ok went into the local tackle shop today to suss out the reals and compare the Tierra and SOL unfortunately they didn't have the Advantage in stock. Have to say the Tierra just does not compare to the SOL

After a lengthy discussion I think Ill bite the bullet and go with a 3000 SOL from what he has told me he has had a few Tierra's back for repairs and basically don't stack up to the SOL's the Advantage would be considered if SWMBO wont allow but with such a small price difference I'll go for the SOL Im sure SWMBO will understand

Forgot to mention this will be my first Father's day present


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have a 3000 SOL, and it is great, beautiful reel, i have got it matched to the medium SOL rod. you wont be dissapoionted


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Apparently Daiwa has just released a 4000 sized Sol, so that could be a better option if you were thinking about getting the bigger size.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

they have, not a whole lot bigger than the 3000 but has a nice big handle.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Okuma Vsystem? Just as good not as much, especially on ebay at the moment 8)

http://www.okuma.com.au/home/okuma/prod ... 20Spinning


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

although, i think the are a fair bit heavier


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ok got the SOL3000 paid $269 at Anaconda.
BCF had it for $299 and most store had them for well over the $300 one store even quoted me $399
Anaconda had them for $369 but with the price match plus less 10% I think I did alright at $269.10
I would have gone through E-Bay and the likes but no Credit card any more.


----------

